# PIN: In Memory of Our Angels...



## Greta (Jan 3, 2008)

_*...That crossed Rainbow Bridge in 2007...


In Memory of Our Human Angel, Vanessa (Nessa1487)... You will never be forgotten
*_








_*

*_
:bunnyangel: :bunnyangel: :bunnyangel:_*
*_

ani-lover's Domino

ashesbunny's Ashes 

melanie's Jack 

Jacqui_UK's Buster 

Yourillusion's Snuggs 

f_j's Lola 

toji53's Jazzy 

TinysMom's Gingerspice 

alleigh826's Mystie 

ahri22's Hoppy Hoppy 

polly's Dido 

Michaela's Berri 

TweedBunny's PJ 

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry's Harley 

lovethetailyall's Pirate 

Hoef Tha Boss' Jack 

realxemotion's Tanner 

TinysMom's Connie 

Rabbit Hutch's Smiley 

Zee's Loppy 

petkeeper's Leolop 

spaz's Spaz 

Kala_Bunga's Doe #3 

sherlshine's Thumper 

mummybunny's Miffy 

SugarGlider's Razzleberry 

Dozed's Bayle 

Snuggys Mom's Toby 

Sharron's Angelo

RunRabbitRun's Cleopatra

JadeIcing's Chaka Khan 

candy07's Sugar 

candy07's Limney 

candy07's Kinky 

candy07's Hayley 

candy07's Fudge 

TinysMom's Pedro 

Sweetnottin's Bugsy 

MyBoyHarper's Willow 

vfurlan's Tula

bunnysmom's Bambi

polly's Floyd 

TinysMom's BooBerry 

stephiemarie78's Cooter 

ilovetegocalderon's Beans

aurora369's Wildfire

RebeccaUK's Twinkle 

serenz's Trixie

turcomora's Niku 

bbgrl20's Lumpy

speedingslug's Rocky 

speedingslug's Broccoli 

speedingslug's Twilight 

bat42072's Dudley 

Krystalily's Spazz

babbersmom's Babbers

grumpybabies' Harley

Usagi_Chan's Usagi

JadeIcing's Samantha Jane 

AVALover5498's Cinnamon 

Bunny_hunny's Rupert 

Snuggys Mom's Baby 

Offspring2099's Molly 

pla725's Tangie

JAK Rabbitry's Umbra

ellissian's Milly 

TK Bunnies' Bud

Bassetluv's Raphael

katt's Izabelle 

swearii.faerii's Pepper

Yourillusion's Scotch 

peapoo_bunny's Peapoo 

peapoo_bunny's Petey 

TinyMom's Pow Wow 

tracey27's Chance

Pamela Moses' Bubbles

NZminilops' Black Jack 

cheryl's Strawberry 

cheryl's Lulu 

cheryl's Benjamin

mskoala2's Gracie

TinysMom's Puck 

sarahsop's Lola 

TinysMom's SugarBear 

tailof2rabbits' Mocha 

Bunnys_rule63's Ruby 

cheryl's Marshmallow 

Michaela's Pebble 

Lovinmybuns' Peanuts 

Snuggys Mom's Cooper 

ditty816's Snuggles 

katt's Herman 

naturestee's Sprite 

p1rat3's Cocoa 

GreenRunner's Balti 

m.e.'s Peanut

NZminilops' Milo 

NZminilops' Lucky 

cheryl's Raspberry 

bat42072's Pipsqweak

swanlake's Fuzzy 

Whiskeylousmama's Seltzer Lapin

Leaf's Cricket 

Shelly316's Gloria 

RunnyBabbitRabbitry's Bray

Flashy's Sunshine 

lemonaxis' BK

MyBabyBunnies' Spice 

maherwoman and TinysMom's Drew 

ra7751's Peanut Butter

Butterfinger's Butterfinger 

Peek-a-boo's Flopsy 

lindymars' Mr. Bun R

Haley's Simon 

cheryl's Daisy

ra7751's Rembrandt 

AngelnSnuffy's Angel

Leaf's Stitch 

blue buns' Dutchess

blue buns' Sweet Pea

blue buns' Penny

blue buns' Toby

ra7751's Marcia 

tiabia0's Rexie

Evey's Sadie 

jupiterannette's Spice 

NZminilops' BunBun 

Boz's TicTac 

MsBinky's Wiggles 

FusedBrain's Unix 

Flashy's Tubby

maherwoman and TinyMom's Bun Bun

ChinaBun's Qingqing

Mummel's Jasmin 

ghostbusterbunny's Max

cheryl's Pippi

GoinBackToCali's Rocky

Ringer's Peppermint Patty

Ringer's Barney

Ringer's Scamper

binkies' Ivory

NZminilops' Luey 

Leaf's Taps

Leaf's Skeet

Leaf's Blue

seniorcats' Wilbur

Kristalily's Jazz

Whiskeylousmama's Whiskey

maisy126's Roren 

gentle giants' Sally

GoinBackToCali's Rico

JAK Rabbitry's Bubba
Flashy's Moon
Flashy's Boofa
:bunnyangel: :bunnyangel: :bunnyangel:


_*...May They Rest in Peace



*_


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for doing this, Greta. 

What a difficult year it was for so many of our members. We lost so many special ones this year. I remember a few weeks where I dreaded coming here because it felt like we suffered so much loss and heartache.

Rest in peace, little ones. We hope you know how much we loved each and every one of you.:bunnyangel:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 3, 2008)

That is really awesome of you Greta....you know going through all the names of all our little bunnies that we have lost is very sad....a lot of beautiful and special little bunnies.

Thankyou Greta :hug:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 3, 2008)

Ty Greta... that was so thoughtful of you.


Zin


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 3, 2008)

:cry4:It's been a bad year...ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 3, 2008)

A lovely tribute, Greta.

When you see all the names listed, you realise just how many we lost - way too many ! I am so sorry to anyone that lost one of their loved ones this past year.

Jan


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Greta, I can't believe how many buns have crossed the bridge...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

My heart breaks reading all of those names and of course seeing Vanessa.

I pray that all are enjoying themselves at the rainbow and we'll meet them again one day.

Can you imagine the binkies we might see?! Like a field of popcorn bunnies!


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 4, 2008)

:cry1: Her name shouldn't be on that list :cry1: Someone please give me my baby back :bigtears:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> :cry1: Her name shouldn't be on that list :cry1: Someone please give me my baby back :bigtears:


I know the feeling. My baby shouldn't be there.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for this, Greta. :hug:

It's heartbreaking though.  

My girlies, I still think about them everyday, and cry often. 
*Berri* and *Pebble*. :rainbow:
Taken much,_ much_ too soon. :sad:


----------



## f_j (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for doing this. I can't believe it has almost been a year since I lost my baby Lola. 

I can't believe how long that list is...how sad


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 12, 2008)

To lose a member of the forum is shocking. May Vanessa rest in peace.

That's such a long list of bunnies lost, its very sad.They will all be remembered though by those who loved them.

Keep hold of all your happy memories.

Jo xx


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2008)

I found this video today... I thought it would be fitting. Warning, it made me cry!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiADsg-cJ6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiADsg-cJ6E[/ame]


----------



## Flashy (Feb 3, 2008)

That's so lovely 

Can I please just add my Moon and my Boofa, who I also lost last year alongside Sunshine and Tubby. 



RIP guys and girls on that were lost last year.


----------



## Greta (Apr 3, 2008)

It's taken me forever to get this uploaded, but here's a tribute slideshow/movie I made for last year's angel bunnies. My apologies to anyone who's bunnies aren't in it, I couldn't fit everybunny in with the amount of video time I had to work with.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq3aLQ-9Hrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq3aLQ-9Hrg[/ame]

:bunnyangel: :bunnyangel:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 3, 2008)

Greta that's beautiful, thank you so much. Only one of my guys was there, but n having one there was beautiful.

It's so very sad knowing where those buns are.

I want my buns back.:tears2:


----------



## Greta (Apr 3, 2008)

My pleasure Tracy 

PS - I added Moon and Boofa to the list, so sorry we missed them earlier!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you, and no worries, I wasn't on the forum when it happened, I was surprised and really pleased you got Tubby (ha ha, guess what just came on TV, Bright Eyes, lol).

But yeh, great job, it's such a lovely and fitting tribute.


----------



## ChinaBun (Apr 5, 2008)

Greta, that was a wonderful video tribute! I understand that you couldn't fit all of them in. I was struck by how many of the members lost two or more bunnies. How difficult that must have been for them, to go through that loss more than once last year. I was shocked to see that Peopoo had succombed. I really regret that I haven't kept up with this forum well over the years. 

Thanks again, Greta, for the time you took for the complilation of names and the video. 

In January, when I was writing my Rainbow Bridge farewell to Qingqing, there was a ribbon above with the names of the rabbits that had passed in 2007. Thanks also to whoever did that. I was touched when I saw my girl's name. 

Ah, we can get so attached to the furry little critters, can't we?

Nancy


----------



## cheryl (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh my goodness Greta,that made me cry....goshi miss myguys so somuch 

Thankyou :hug:

Cheryl


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

thankyou greta..that was beautiful. its still hard to believe all the losses we had last yr..for awhile i almost dreaded logging on the check. i still cant believe they are gone..its been almost eight months now


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 23, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> :cry1: Her name shouldn't be on that list :cry1: Someone please give me my baby back :bigtears:



Friends,

I was reading this thread again and I feel so embarassed at the way I reacted. First, let me apologize for having such a childish and emotional reaction. I wasn't thinking, merely feeling, and I was not being rational about it at all. 

I must say, I might never have met Vanessa, nor even spoke with her, but her loss was tragic and I am apalled that I completely overlooked that. I didn't mean not to offer my sympathies, and I neverimplied that my bunny's life was more valuable than hers. I wish I had had the chance to meet her before she left us, and more importantly her passing is a reminder to me, that though I am young, I need to live each day as if it were my last. We just never know when it will be our time.

Also, I want to apologize to all who lost bunnies as well. I didn't even offer my condolences and worst of all, my statement made it sound like I only wanted Wiggles off that list. My bunny was no better than anyone else's, and no one's bunny should have been on that list either. Life happens though, and I am no more special than anyone else, and hence, my Wiggles is on that list as well. 

Greta, thank you so much for taking the time to do this. I only recently watched the video and though I still cry, it also helps to remember and see that we all live through it together. Thank you.

So to everyone, I am sorry. I know I am more than a little late in saying it, but I figure better late than never. That statement puts me to shame and it is not the person I want to be. Please forgive my selfishnes. :rose:


----------



## ChinaBun (Apr 24, 2008)

You have nothing to apologize for, MsBinky! Everyone on here can understand you. Thanks for your soft heart, though.


----------



## Isaacsdad (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome job Greta. My Isaac and Jacob both havepassed and are deeply missed. There legacy keeps us going!!!!!!!!!! We have started a Daytona Beach chapter of Gainesville House Rabbit Society, founders---bunnylady and slave to a bunny have rescued well over 50 bunies since April.


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP everybun and Vanessa

:rainbow:

ink iris:

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2008)

I think we need to make one for this years' passed buns  
Emily


----------

